# 10 Baby Rats For Adoption In Scotland



## Waffle (Apr 27, 2009)

Accidental Mating

4 colours available - Black, Silverfawn, Champagne & Agouti.
Some Hooded, some Berkshire.
Some Rex coats and some Standard coats.
All top ear.
Homing in same sex pairs only.

Well loved and cared for, handled every day, by my 5yr old and I, so they are used to children. Wonderful temperament and absolutely gorgeous!
Please ask for better pictures if you are interested, mum and dads pictures can also be seen. 
Home delivery within reason. I will also give advice and help, where I can, throughout the rats life.
Mobile: 07894725293


----------



## xXhayleyroxX (Apr 18, 2008)

my mum says we would gladly take them but you live to far away; we're in the north east 
newcastle-way

they sound beautiful though xxxxx


----------



## lynn2879 (Oct 30, 2009)

hi i was wondering if u still had ur baby rats i am looking for two
and also do u deliver to greenock area
thanks


----------



## SilentChev (Aug 27, 2009)

They might still have the rats, But i can assure you they'll no longer be babies.

Chev,


----------

